# Weed identification, please...



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Any idea what this is? There is lots of it in the raspberry patches at the farm we just moved to.

Thanks!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

it looks kinda like ragweed.


----------



## debbiebofjc (Jun 11, 2006)

We call that horseweed. They can get HUGE! They are fairly easy to pull when the ground is moist, like after a good rain. We've had them get over 10' tall behind our shed where we never cut them. Once the huge ones dry out in the winter, the stems make good kindling!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks for the ideas so far.

It's not ragweed, and it's not horseweed (at least not what I found listed on Google as horseweed). There were some huge hollow stems in the patch when we moved here that we used as kindling in the firepit, though...perhaps it is related.

Any other ideas? I can post a view from the side if anyone is interested.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

Have no idea.Interesting looking leaf though.I'll have to take time to look through some of my books


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

i think it's horse weed too. neither horses nor goats will eat it, but when it gets big the goats like to stand under it for shade. the chickens hide out in it well into the winter, after they fall over.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Its giant ragweed. 
There is a difference between ragweed and giant ragweed.
Giant ragweed.








From http://www.dnr.mo.gov/greenbldg/wildflowers/giant-ragweed.htm
I have it growing everywhere here. Thank goodness the goats love it.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks, RiverPines....that's exactly it.

Now, is it good for anything? I'll have to go do some googling...don't want to pull it all if I can use it!


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

mammabooh said:


> Thanks, RiverPines....that's exactly it.
> 
> Now, is it good for anything? I'll have to go do some googling...don't want to pull it all if I can use it!


Its great for allergies! 

Maybe this will give you some helpful info.
http://www.pfaf.org/database/plants.php?Ambrosia+trifida


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i have it all over the place. i would pull it, lol. your allergies will appreciate the gesture.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks for the info link, RiverPines!

MELOC...I've been pulling it like crazy, but decided to leave a couple to take a picutre of so I could find out what it is. I was concerned that I would pull all of it, find out it was great stuff, and then it would never return! I don't have any allergies, but hubby does. I suppose I'll be kind and keep pulling it!


----------



## sage_morgan (Dec 18, 2005)

Try this: 
http://www.mda.state.mn.us/plants/badplants/ragweedgiant.htm

For any plant where I want to find a use (and yes, I do that kind of frequently), I search for the plant name and "uses"

if I know it's useful, i'll search for the plant name and "recipes"


----------

